# does anyone have gentoo working with linksys NIC??

## hassan_1321

I have searched these forums and google for 2 days now and have not found a working solution. 

I used (racs?) theory of comparing the two dmesg  out puts from the live cd and hard disk..the live cd was using 'pcnet32' so I recompiled the kernel and included that driver still no go. the tulip driver theory wasted 3 of my hours trying to get it to work. I have gone over the /etc/conf.d file and all other config files about 50 times (really) and nothing.

So now I have three choices go out and but a 3COM card, beg you guys for help or reinstall gentoo from scratch and try to use the 'gentoo-sources' instead of 'vanilla-sources' and try my luck there.

I'm using a linksys LNE100TX ver5.0 card going into a linksys router.

please send me in the right direction

Thanks in advance (yes I'm a noob  :Laughing:  )

----------

## klieber

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> I'm using a linksys LNE100TX ver5.0 card going into a linksys router.

 

I'm using the same card and was using the same router at least for a while, so I can say with some assurance that the tulip driver *does* work.

In fact, I've got two of them in my firewall.  

```
kurtl@z3 linux $ cat /proc/pci |grep -i ethernet

    Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 17).

    Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (#2) (rev 17).

    Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905B 100BaseTX [Cyclone] (rev 36).
```

My kernel config contains the following relevant options:

```
kurtl@z3 linux $ cat .config |grep TULIP

CONFIG_TULIP=y

# CONFIG_TULIP_MWI is not set

# CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO is not set
```

Note that the driver is compiled into the kernel and not as a module.  Additionally, I'm using the vanilla-sources kernel source, not gentoo-sources.

What troubles are you having?

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

Thanks for replying..when gentoo boots  its 'eth0 falied to start'...the process 'netmount' failed to start. I also have the tulip driver compiled into the kernel..so I must be doing something wrong but just cant figure it out..obviously  :Embarassed: 

----------

## klieber

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> when gentoo boots  its 'eth0 falied to start'

 

Anything relevant in the output of dmesg?  

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

only that the dmesg from livecd shows pcnet32 and I have yet to catch anything related to eth0 booting from the disk, i have no gui yet so its kind of hard to view the dmesg while booting from disk. 

is there another way to get gnome installed with using emerge??

----------

## klieber

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> i have no gui yet so its kind of hard to view the dmesg while booting from disk. 

 

From the prompt, type:

```
dmesg |less
```

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

oh and the exact syntax is:

Bringing eth0 up 

Failed to bring eth0 up

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

            "netmount" was not started.

----------

## hassan_1321

 *klieber wrote:*   

>  *hassan_1321 wrote:*   i have no gui yet so its kind of hard to view the dmesg while booting from disk.  
> 
> From the prompt, type:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

WOW!! that helped alot...thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## hassan_1321

I got the following from the livecd, seems as thought it definitley used this driver:

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xa800, 00:04:5a:57:94:60, IRQ 18

dgrs: SW=$Id: dgrs.c,v 1.13 2000/06/06 04:07:00 rick Exp $ FW+Build 550 11/16/96 03:45:15

FW Version=$Version$

pcnet32.c:v1.27a 10.02.2002 tsbogend@alpha.franken.de

----------

## klieber

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> I got the following from the livecd, seems as thought it definitley used this driver:
> 
> eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xa800, 00:04:5a:57:94:60, IRQ 18

 

The comet driver has been merged into the tulip driver, as mentioned on this page, so they're both very similar.  However, give each one a shot and see what works for you.

If you can post the relevant output from dmesg when booting from your hard drive, we may be able to help diagnose what the problem is.

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

well thats just it there is no information regarding eth0 when booting from the hard disk  :Confused: 

----------

## klieber

When you recompiled your kernel and copy it over to /boot, did you remember to mount /boot before doing that?  (/boot is unmounted by default)

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

 *klieber wrote:*   

> When you recompiled your kernel and copy it over to /boot, did you remember to mount /boot before doing that?  (/boot is unmounted by default)
> 
> --kurt

 

ewwww... I sure didnt  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  .....I'll try that now thanks A LOT...I'll post again if I get errors...abd who says New Yorkers are rude and dont like to help people??...where you from anyway? I work in midtown right off 33rd

----------

## klieber

 *hassan_1321 wrote:*   

> I work in midtown right off 33rd

 

Maiden Lane and Water in lower Manhattan for me.  Glad we (probably) got your issue resolved.  :Smile: 

--kurt

----------

## hassan_1321

problem solved!  :Very Happy:  ...the driver is loading but now its stuck loading at the point where it says 

usb.c: registered new driver cpia

one step closer anyway...maybe I'll let it sit here for a bit until something happens??

----------

